# Cats not getting on after vet trip... advice please



## Fallenrose (19 February 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone experienced this? Did it sort itself out?

My boy cat went in for a dental at the vets yesterday (scale and polish, and 2 teeth out). He has come back almost himself - just a little spaced out after the aesthetic. He was keen to eat last night and the vet had said it was ok. 

Since coming back though he has been fighting with my girl cat. He is usually dominant but he seems genuinely scared of her and he keeps getting up on high surfaces. We separated them last night after she chased him upstairs and I have just had to rescue him out of the kitchen! Do you think she is just taking advantage of him being under the weather to exert her dominance? They have always done a bit of play fighting but this seems more vicious?

Going to get a feliway refill tomorrow!

Thanks!


----------



## Shady (19 February 2015)

i have experienced this, sometimes they smell funny and it seems to create discord, it should settle down, give both lots of cuddles and get them to play with a bit of string or toy together. xx


----------



## C1airey (19 February 2015)

Yep, definitely a smell thing (esp. if your other cat doesn't like the vet). Every time I have an animal at my vets for treatment they come back smelling of antiseptic.  If I can smell it easily, it must be overpowering to the cats/dog!  

It wears off in a day or two, just make sure he has a safe place to flee to.


----------



## Fallenrose (19 February 2015)

Thank you both, that would totally make sense. Defo lots of cuddles for both of them. I've never seen her fluff her tail up before! The smell must be upsetting her and he doesn't understand what he's done wrong


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 February 2015)

Fallenrose said:



			Hi,

Has anyone experienced this? Did it sort itself out?

My boy cat went in for a dental at the vets yesterday (scale and polish, and 2 teeth out). He has come back almost himself - just a little spaced out after the aesthetic. He was keen to eat last night and the vet had said it was ok. 

Since coming back though he has been fighting with my girl cat. He is usually dominant but he seems genuinely scared of her and he keeps getting up on high surfaces. We separated them last night after she chased him upstairs and I have just had to rescue him out of the kitchen! Do you think she is just taking advantage of him being under the weather to exert her dominance? They have always done a bit of play fighting but this seems more vicious?

Going to get a feliway refill tomorrow!

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I am a foster for CPL


They are funny when coming back, my CP cat went for a dental last week.  They smell of the vets and can go funny for a little while.  Just persevere for a bit once the vet smell gone things should go back to normal.


----------



## Fallenrose (20 February 2015)

Thanks HGA. Things seem a bit more settled today, but she still occasionally gives him the evil eye!


----------



## Fallenrose (22 February 2015)

All back to normal now, phew!


----------

